# coffee - think outside the cup



## chef acacnyc (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi guys, I am the executive chef and partner of chef tigerwoman's company.  I am British by birth but have lived and worked in the US for many years, most of them in NYC with Chef Tigerwoman.

We just found out that we are teaching another 30 minute experience room class at Catersource 2011 in the Experience Room that we didn't realize we had signed up to do - and need some of your professional help. 

Looking speficially for  coffee based recipes that are not deserts.

The Topic is

Caffeine Fiend - Beyond the Cup

- using COFFEE specifically and tea and cocoa in cooking, rubs, and savoury dishes

Looking for some of your tried and true recipes

for meats, chicken, saucees (from southern red eye gravy to nouveau cowboy beef rubs. and spice blends) Whatcha got???

WOuld also appreciate any recipes that incorporate cocoa and tea - I have a good one for a tea cured gravlox concept.

and often use teas instead of stock when cooking for vegetarians

What comes to mind for cocoa is Mole sauce - but drawing a blank otherwise

beside recipes if you know of any restaurants or menu items that you've never cooked but have seen descriptions of 

would love to see that too.

you can send me the recipes directly  via PM or post them here. 

Help a fellow catering chef  out here - need help TODAY - thanks in advance to all of you.


----------



## xjmrufinix (Mar 16, 2009)

I use coffee in my dry rubs for ribs and sometimes in barbecue sauce. I've also used green tea in a poaching liquid for fruits or lighter fish. I've used bacon, espresso and chocolate together for desserts which border on savory, but I'm not sure if that counts.


----------



## cascadecatering (Feb 10, 2010)

Im not sure if a reply this far from your original post will help.. but here goes.

Add coffee to a Jus, and serve with a game meat like Venison (deer) or pigeon.  It's essentially a similar process to using juniper berries, but replace with coffee beans.

Coffee is easy to add to desserts as in choc mud cake with a coffee icing, or coffee anglaise or the more ubiquitous tira-misu.

Try coffee with in a savoury biscuit for an entree of smoked fish.

Speaking of smoked fish, we used to smoke ocean trout in a wok, and used salt, sugar and black tea leaves for the smoke.  We then flaked the fish onto a dill pikelet or blini, and topped with basil aioli & garnished with baby basil leaves.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Coffee Glazed Stuffed Chicken, a boneless and skinless breast, stuffed with grilled Orange Chipotle glazed Plantains, then brushed with a Costa Rican Coffee Glaze and grilled

Blackened Catfish a fresh filet rubbed with a coffee, brown sugar, coconut, spice mix, then blackened in a hot cast iron skillet and topped with a Banana Mojo and drizzled with a coffee molasses syrup

Java Deluxe Steak a New York Steak coated with cracked roasted Coffee Beans and Szechuan Peppercorns, brushed with a coffee basting sauce while being grilled and topped with a Malay Onion Sambal


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I often use old coffee when making a gravy for roast leg of lamb it  kind of tones down the tast of the lamb and the fat.   3/4 stock  1/4  coffee reduced

It also works in anything Hunter style or Chasseur.


----------

